

The 2 Minute Trick - feint
http://2minutetrick.pen.io/

======
petercooper
When I read Getting Things Done several years ago, this was one of the main
things I took from it. I can't remember all the "systems" and organizational
structures it suggests, but I took the (and I'm paraphrasing it) "do it,
schedule it, or delegate it" core to heart. I extend that 2 minutes to about
10 minutes but it has worked surprisingly well for beating procrastination.

~~~
feint
I never actually read GTD. But from reading all the hype and commentary on the
book, this was the one point that I thought I could easily apply and stick
with.

~~~
hboon
You might find this useful. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTugjssqOT0>

A one hour lecture from Randy Pausch, one of his last.

